# My goodbye present to Uber, UP exclusive ★How to open destinations★



## d0n

A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started.

*D̶͙̩̹͖̦͟é̙͚̝̤̹̙̦͉̗͈͇͔̹̫̟̩̩͖͘ͅȘ̴̱̟̬̟͇͈́̀ͅt̷̜̳̖͔̯̣̘͔̦͈̳̤͕̝͙̙̕I͔̘̮̩̫̞̘͔̠̝̘̹̺̠͜͞n̨̘̲͉̥̘͍̱͉͔̞͘͢Ą̢́͏̬̙̞͕̯̥t͡҉̼̮͇͕̗͚͎͇͘I͇̖̣̤͇͖̕͢͠͞ớ̧̛͔̤̻͖̦̤̤̜̞̘̠̺͙ͅN̸̹̼̦̲̮̩͕̻̜̲̟̳̫̰̜̕ ́͘͏̴̡̻̮̙̝̲͚e̡̡̛̻̦̖̹͡͝X̶̨̨̭̤̣̮̹̟̺͍͉̻͓̕p҉̴͘͏̺̠̹̦͍̩̹͙̞͈͎ͅL̢̞̭̮̞͜o҉͙̱̼̥̫̮̮̀͢͠I̴̘͕̝̣̜͘͡͞Ţ͏̰̱͇̘̞̺̙͎̖͔̘̜̠̱͘*

Before anything, you need to have your "data" widget within reach as in.... you have to be able to disconnect from your data at will, if your phone doesn't have a shortcut to data, create one or you can't do this, you could flip a coin with airplane mode as a replacement but I find airplane mode to be too laggy.

This is the step by step tard proof instructions guide:

1. Accept trip.
2. Wait for shit to load a bit (5-10 secs) (crucial because it lags the next steps).
3. Slide blue "arrived" slider.
4. Make sure the little "start trip" bar is dragged out from the bottom and at the lower bottom in green.
5. Drag the top of your screen and airplane mode or turn off data (this has to be done fast).
6. Quickly drag it back up and switch to uber app and start trip right after disabling coms (Airplane mode/data off).
7. Check destination by zooming in or playing around with the map (it might bug out at certain "zooms").
8. Go to your "apps" or "app manager" and force close uber app (after you see where they are going obviously).
9. Go to storage.
10. Push "clear data".
11. Turn your data back on or remove airplane mode.
12. Open Uber app.
13. Log into your account.

I'm gonna make it 13 steps because of how highly you think of that number, Mashugana!

How does this happen you ask? Well, morons seem to think encryptions are fool proof and only they can see the stupidity in their design, a mere exploit which took me 10 minutes to find out, this was after I took close to a month developing an actual hack exploiting ( more or less) the same stupidity.

Anyways, enjoy raping Uber.

Toodles!

PS: if the method doesn't work the first time follow step 3 to 7 so:

-Force close Uber app.

-Turn data back on.

-Open uber app.

-Repeat method until it turns red.

It might take a few times, it's all about timing.

Post brought to you in part by the "180 day of **** uber".


----------



## Awesomeness101

The **** is happening in here?


----------



## d0n

Awesomeness101 said:


> The &%[email protected]!* is happening in here?


Uber is about to remember me for the rest of their existence.


----------



## goneubering

Can't wait!!


----------



## grayspinner

So you are going to just make people wait indefinitely? 

You could share info via PM


----------



## d0n

grayspinner said:


> So you are going to just make people wait indefinitely?
> 
> You could share info via PM


No, I am going to post this for the entire world in this website.

I am not making picks anymore because after I release this you will have a window of a week or 2 to make money before they fix it. (yeah it's that hard to fix).


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

You do realize the damage you will cause by making the crap public, right?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

d0n said:


> Shut up gimp.


Think twice man... They can find you through this website.


----------



## d0n

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Think twice man... They can find you through this website.


And I welcome them to try LOL, I can't wait to see who they accuse for this IP, you always thought I left myself open for these clowns to find me and talk to me, everything has been a lie and will always be a lie, if they want actual proof of my identity causing this havoc, they better hire the big guns, oh wait, the big guns still have a logical limit, you will never find logic in what I show you.


----------



## Rakos

They should rename this thread...

D0n goes nuke...8>)

Should be an interesting development....

Stay tuned...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead

d0n said:


> And I welcome them to try LOL, I can't wait to see who they accuse for this IP, you always thought I left myself open for these clowns to find me and talk to me, everything has been a lie and will always be a lie, if they want actual proof of my identity causing this havoc, they better hire the big guns, oh wait, the big guns still have a logical limit, you will never find logic in what I show you.


So how many bullets have you purchased already? Please at least write a manifesto



Rakos said:


> They should rename this thread...
> 
> D0n goes nuke...8>)
> 
> Should be an interesting development....
> 
> Stay tuned...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 167229


Can't wait this is like waiting for the new Walking dead season lol


----------



## Rakos

Yep...just wish I knew...

How many bananas...

I will need for the wait...8>)






Rakos


----------



## Hans GrUber

Don, I think you are full of shit, but I'll dream that you aren't.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

We're still waiting for the guy to ruin LAX.
#THREADOFEMPTINESS


----------



## keb

What's going on here?


----------



## Merc7186

keb said:


> What's going on here?


Click bait and somebody's 'Look at me' moment.

I think.somenody needs a hug....


----------



## Cableguynoe

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We're still waiting for the guy to ruin LAX.
> #THREADOFEMPTINESS


Ha! I remember that!


----------



## Jtdub

omg can't wait for whatever this is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

It's just Butters threatening to flood the world with a garden hose.
Er... Captain Chaos.


----------



## Kodyhead

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's just Butters threatening to flood the world with a garden hose.
> Er... Captain Chaos.


You ever try peeing like butters? Its liberating and creates a lot of space in public bathrooms


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Kodyhead said:


> You ever try peeing like butters? Its liberating and creates a lot of space in public bathrooms


I'm not familiar with the reference. YouTube here I come!
Edit: ok, gotcha!


----------



## Rakos

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm not familiar with the reference. YouTube here I come!
> Edit: ok, gotcha!


You HAD to look... didn't you...

Some things...you can't unsee...

Rakos


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You do realize the damage you will cause by making the crap public, right?


Damage lol. Uber should release this. I hope everybody uses the hack as long as they can.


----------



## sthriftybroke

But what if I have 0 androids laying around? I like making money too.


----------



## circle1

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Think twice man... They can find you through this website.


You're a doofus!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Hans GrUber said:


> Don, I think you are full of shit, but I'll dream that you aren't.


No, there is a method to open destinations without a hack, he has 2 as a matter of fact.

One that utilizes software and another with just a phone.

I use the phone one, he taught me and a few others of the crew, he will end up ruining it for the rest of us but I guess it's okay since he came up with it.


----------



## Gwoae

What do you mean by open destinations, see where they are going before you get there?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Gwoae said:


> What do you mean by open destinations, see where they are going before you get there?


Yep.


----------



## Mista T

This oughta be good


----------



## Rakos

Mista T said:


> This oughta be good


I just hope it's soon...

My banana supply is gettin low...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I'm curious to see if this is for real or not... Normally i'd have fun jumping on this kinda troll job.



Rakos said:


> I just hope it's soon...
> 
> My banana supply is gettin low...8>)
> 
> Rakos


speaking of bananas i just made some banana nut bread, but unfortunately it was THC free..

dang laws anyway..


----------



## UberBastid

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm curious to see if this is for real or not... Normally i'd have fun jumping on this kinda troll job.
> 
> speaking of bananas i just made some banana nut bread, but unfortunately it was THC free..
> 
> dang laws anyway..


My gawd, what are you DOING to yourself?
Think of the risk, think of the future consequences ... THINK OF THE CHILDREN.
THC free?
are you crazy?

SO, what's the answer OP Don?
What's the hack?
We re all on pins and needles here. The time is right or you'll lose your audience.


----------



## d0n

I threw another "tip" on the advice section to give you boys some sustenance before I drop this post.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/shar...rt-of-the-180-days-of-lets-screw-uber.211873/


----------



## UberBastid

d0n said:


> I threw another "tip" on the advice section to give you boys some sustenance before I drop this post.


you suk


----------



## d0n

UberBastid said:


> you suk


Why do I suck my dear shill? For giving all the tricks away? Or because mommy Uber will take dmg?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm curious to see if this is for real or not... Normally i'd have fun jumping on this kinda troll job.


No trolling, I am deactivated from Uber and I have no need to keep my knowledge secret anymore.


----------



## dirtylee

sthriftybroke said:


> But what if I have 0 androids laying around? I like making money too.


Then get one.


----------



## Rakos

dirtylee said:


> Then get one.


Oh...that sounds so dirty Lee...8>)

Rakos' GF


----------



## d0n

I need admin to feature this when it's time instead of another saduber thread, lol.

The WORLD must know, not just the US, India, Singapore, Uk, all of it everyone must know the right way you **** uber.


----------



## d0n

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-g...-exclusive-★how-to-open-destinations★.210381/

Keep an eye open for the editing of that thread.


----------



## dirtylee

Do we need a root?


----------



## d0n

dirtylee said:


> Do we need a root?


Lol, no.

It's an uber bug my friend.

Not a hack.


----------



## dirtylee

Then I know it. Maybe.


----------



## d0n

dirtylee said:


> Then I know it. Maybe.


You do?

To tell you the truth I am doing this to make them fix it so I can have some fun time opening the same hole again through another method.

Flaws like that are core development that takes a while to change.

Ever heard of the bunny hop in quake?

This is sort of similar.


----------



## dirtylee

I do know one way to find the destination w/o calling. 
I'm never telling though.
Just hoping yours & mine aren't the same.


----------



## d0n

dirtylee said:


> I do know one way to find the destination w/o calling.
> I'm never telling though.
> Just hoping yours & mine aren't the same.


Don't wory my friend, I will tell you eventually and expect nothing in return.


----------



## Jordan23

Thanks for the big nothing burger.


----------



## d0n

Jordan23 said:


> Thanks for the big nothing burger.


You are welcome barbie!

PAss the word around because this will have a timer before it's fixed, I want as many people in the world to know this when the method is up.


----------



## njn

If in need of an android phone, $50 will get you a nice unlocked moto e.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K0NRVNG/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## delornick94

I have an android. Maybe I can beat those pesky LAX mafia members.


----------



## Merc7186

Has anyone else noticed that it seems like every other post on this thread is Don spouting out his 'big secret'???

Okay Don...Ill bite. So what happens when you release this secret??? How exactly does it bring Uber to its knees and begging you to stop? What...ir doesn't? Okay, no shock there.

Okay Don, so you are telling everyone to get an android...but you also say this Big Secret will have a timer on it....if it has a timer, then why wait? Bring the big bad Uber to the knees sooner than later...wouldnt that make sense? Also, why would drivers waste their money on buying an Android if there is a limited window on it??? Seems like little net gain on this one....

Schools Out. Go Away.


----------



## d0n

Merc7186 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it seems like every other post on this thread is Don spouting out his 'big secret'???
> 
> Okay Don...Ill bite. So what happens when you release this secret??? How exactly does it bring Uber to its knees and begging you to stop? What...ir doesn't? Okay, no shock there.
> 
> Okay Don, so you are telling everyone to get an android...but you also say this Big Secret will have a timer on it....if it has a timer, then why wait? Bring the big bad Uber to the knees sooner than later...wouldnt that make sense? Also, why would drivers waste their money on buying an Android if there is a limited window on it??? Seems like little net gain on this one....
> 
> Schools Out. Go Away.
> View attachment 169032


I'm not recommending anyone to buy an android, I said get your hands on an android.

Odds are they will start fixing it the very second it's posted.

Oh this is gonna completely wreck one of their highest days of profit, well not really wreck their gains (because savvy drivers will get paid still) but demoralize their ant army with the promised sugar cube given on that date, once spirits are down, attrition will do the rest.

Not to mention people will try other methods to keep opening the same hole which will take them to a never ending loop of paranoia; an increase in security that will cause deactivations by casualty in mere circumstances that may or may not point towards abuse.


----------



## Jtdub

d0n said:


> I'm not recommending anyone to buy an android, I said get your hands on an android.
> 
> Odds are they will start fixing it the very second it's posted.
> 
> Oh this is gonna completely wreck one of their highest days of profit, well not really wreck their gains (because savvy drivers will get paid still) but demoralize their ant army with the promised sugar cube given on that date, once spirits are down, attrition will do the rest.
> 
> Not to mention people will try other methods to keep opening the same hole which will take them to a never ending loop of paranoia; an increase in security that will cause deactivations by casualty in mere circumstances that may or may not point towards abuse.


can you just go ahead and pm me the info?


----------



## Trafficat

I think I have a pretty good guess about the way it works from the hints d0n gave, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## G Trip

d0n said:


> I'm not recommending anyone to buy an android, I said get your hands on an android.


 Don, does said android have to be active with a phone carrier? I have one that functions, but is not currently activated. Will this work?


----------



## d0n

G Trip said:


> Don, does said android have to be active with a phone carrier? I have one that functions, but is not currently activated. Will this work?


No need for activate phone, have a hotspot ready, though.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

I assume has something to do with spoofing gps again so that uber thinks you are on location, though I am not sure how you would kick off the start trip. I could swear I have seen the destination show up before I have started trips though, so some mechanism to do that. It must be easy for uber to see drivers "teleporting" though.


----------



## Trafficat

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I assume has something to do with spoofing gps again so that uber thinks you are on location, though I am not sure how you would kick off the start trip. I could swear I have seen the destination show up before I have started trips though, so some mechanism to do that. It must be easy for uber to see drivers "teleporting" though.


I'm pretty sure you can start a trip even if you lose cell phone connection and GPS location. I've picked up riders before that were out of my cell phone service area. (I was in the area when I got the ping, just not when I picked up.)


----------



## Uberutioun

d0n said:


> No need for activate phone, have a hotspot ready, though.


Do you need two devices or can you do it on one phone?


----------



## d0n

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I assume has something to do with spoofing gps again so that uber thinks you are on location, though I am not sure how you would kick off the start trip. I could swear I have seen the destination show up before I have started trips though, so some mechanism to do that. It must be easy for uber to see drivers "teleporting" though.


Nope.



Uberutioun said:


> Do you need two devices or can you do it on one phone?


One phone, 2 if one has internet and the other doesn't, one being iphone other being android.


----------



## Uberutioun

d0n said:


> Nope.
> 
> One phone, 2 if one has internet and the other doesn't, one being iphone other being android.


If the one phone has only one antennae(can only make calls or use internet one at a time) will this cause problem?


----------



## d0n

Uberutioun said:


> If the one phone has only one antennae(can only make calls or use internet one at a time) will this cause problem?


Is it an android?


----------



## Uberutioun

d0n said:


> Is it an android?


Yes


----------



## d0n

Uberutioun said:


> Yes


Then that's all you will need.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

d0n said:


> No need for activate phone, have a hotspot ready, though.


.
I am *soooo *excited about this! My hotspot is *soooo *ready, I am about to explode!
.


----------



## Rakos

This reminds me of the time...

That my best monkey friend...Donald...

Set me up with his monkey sister...

Said she was the finest monkey in town...

Little did I know...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jtdub

My inbox is empty.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Jtdub said:


> My inbox is empty.


That's what she said.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Trafficat said:


> I'm pretty sure you can start a trip even if you lose cell phone connection and GPS location. I've picked up riders before that were out of my cell phone service area. (I was in the area when I got the ping, just not when I picked up.)


If that's true I guess after accepting ride you could cut data, then spoof your location to the pickup, hit start trip, and nobody except you knows what you're doing. Then shut down the app, turn data back on, then load the app again. As far as uber is concerned you merely lost connection for a short bit. This all only works if the location is downloaded to the app before you get there. And if it is, his trick is likely to be a play on that using android's greater flexibility to tease that out of the app before you're supposed to see it.


----------



## Michael-MS

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If that's true I guess after accepting ride you could cut data, then spoof your location to the pickup, hit start trip, and nobody except you knows what you're doing. Then shut down the app, turn data back on, then load the app again. As far as uber is concerned you merely lost connection for a short bit. This all only works if the location is downloaded to the app before you get there. And if it is, his trick is likely to be a play on that using android's greater flexibility to tease that out of the app before you're supposed to see it.


When I lose connection at Pickup spot, the Android app does NOT load the destination after starting the trip, until I regain cellular data connection. This happens often in Vegas at pickup spots inside casinos garages or underground.


----------



## kdyrpr

I know what this "hack" is. I have an Android and the answer is so simple. It isn't a hack at all. Here it is: While online, run UBER app in the background. When a request comes in (this is what happens on my android) A notification will appear on the top of the screen. It will give the address of the pickup with 2 options buttons, ACCEPT and DECLINE. It will only pop up for a mere second or two before disappearing. Immediately after disappearing the UBER request screen will come on. You must hit it FAST because (and this may be dependent on how good your phone is) the acceptance screen will time out. This absolutely works however you will only see the street address nothing else. Not sure if this works with LYFT.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

kdyrpr said:


> I know what this "hack" is. I have an Android and the answer is so simple. It isn't a hack at all. Here it is: While online, run UBER app in the background. When a request comes in (this is what happens on my android) A notification will appear on the top of the screen. It will give the address of the pickup with 2 options buttons, ACCEPT and DECLINE. It will only pop up for a mere second or two before disappearing. Immediately after disappearing the UBER request screen will come on. You must hit it FAST because (and this may be dependent on how good your phone is) the acceptance screen will time out. This absolutely works however you will only see the street address nothing else. Not sure if this works with LYFT.


but how does this show u where the pax wants to go?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

It's probably some software exploit and a little third party app that gives you the destination by reading some file that the uber app keeps open.


----------



## delornick94

The anticipation is killing me.
Spill the beans already.


----------



## kdyrpr

ShinyAndChrome said:


> but how does this show u where the pax wants to go?


The address is on the drop down notification. No city though. Only there a second and goes away for good.


----------



## RNUber3

Yeah, does it for me all the time. Idk that it's a hack per say...


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

Rakos said:


> This reminds me of the time...
> 
> That my best monkey friend...Donald...
> 
> Set me up with his monkey sister...
> 
> Said she was the finest monkey in town...
> 
> Little did I know...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 170040


That happened to me once looked like hunchback of Notre Dame. Hairier forearms than mine. I was a sport about it and dated her for a week. Felt like an idiot


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> That happened to me once looked like hunchback of Notre Dame. Hairier forearms than mine. I was a sport about it and dated her for a week. Felt like an idiot


Did you make Mad Monkey Love?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Did you make Mad Monkey Love?


No way. I didn't want her to get attached lol


----------



## JimKE

delornick94 said:


> The anticipation is killing me.
> Spill the beans already.


Don has no beans...only farts.

His threads are always like this...nothing but brag and threats. I guess it does something for him, but it just makes me think he's about 12.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Did you make Mad Monkey Love?


In the back seat of his Toyota Primate?


----------



## d0n

JimKE said:


> Don has no beans...only farts.
> 
> His threads are always like this...nothing but brag and threats. I guess it does something for him, but it just makes me think he's about 12.


When would you girls prefer the sky falls, 2 days before Halloween or 2 days before New years?

I think New years is a better pick but I will leave it up to democracy.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

d0n said:


> When would you girls prefer the sky falls, 2 days before Halloween or 2 days before New years?
> 
> I think New years is a better pick but I will leave it up to democracy.


This question has me doubting your trick as well.


----------



## d0n

ShinyAndChrome said:


> This question has me doubting your trick as well.


I did say I was going to release it when the time was right, I am leaving that to democracy because I had originally planned new years which will be flooding with 5x surges.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

d0n said:


> I did say I was going to release it when the time was right, I am leaving that to democracy because I had originally planned new years which will be flooding with 5x surges.


Lordy, I am soooo excited!
If you don't hurry up, I am gonna release it any second.
And you will be flooded with more than 5x surges believe me.
.


----------



## Rakos

d0n said:


> I did say I was going to release it when the time was right, I am leaving that to democracy because I had originally planned new years which will be flooding with 5x surges.


When we have 5X surges...

We won't need it...

I'm starting to think...

You are trying to pull the wool...

Over this monkeys eyes...

That's not a nice thing to do...8>O

Rakos


----------



## d0n

Rakos said:


> When we have 5X surges...
> 
> We won't need it...
> 
> I'm starting to think...
> 
> You are trying to pull the wool...
> 
> Over this monkeys eyes...
> 
> That's not a nice thing to do...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 170248


5x on a 20 mile trip could buy you quite a few bananas, though.

But I guess you are right, Halloween it is, it will be the perfect day for Uber to shit their pants in fear of what was unleashed.


----------



## SickOfThisSh

Okay, my vote is New Years. Only cause I've got a hint on how it is done and would like to benefit from the work involved. Tell you what, how about a little game? If I crack this before the 2 days b4 halloween date we wait till New Years . Then everyone can blame me for delaying the awesome.


----------



## d0n

SickOfThisSh said:


> Okay, my vote is New Years. Only cause I've got a hint on how it is done and would like to benefit from the work involved. Tell you what, how about a little game? If I crack this before the 2 days b4 halloween date we wait till New Years . Then everyone can blame me for delaying the awesome.


What the hack or the exploit?


----------



## htboston

Once you release, Uber just gonna code a program to change it, so....?

Is this in-app or a different app?


----------



## SickOfThisSh

The full bore destination


d0n said:


> What the hack or the exploit?


Where I'm at currently I assume the exploit. Still, you did the real legwork and I wouldn't have bothered starting to look if I hadn't read your posts etc. So you are very much in charge.


----------



## Jcewr17

JimKE said:


> Don has no beans...only farts.
> 
> His threads are always like this...nothing but brag and threats. I guess it does something for him, but it just makes me think he's about 12.


This whole thread is BS. He just needs attention. Not 12, maybe 7?


----------



## UberUber81

Don do you have to accept the ping to get destination?


----------



## d0n

UberUber81 said:


> Don do you have to accept the ping to get destination?


With what? you guys aren't being specific.

With the hack???
With the exploit???


----------



## Luber4.9




----------



## UberUber81

I guess this exploit with two phones you speak of? Because if you accept, then find out destination, you still have to cancel. Doesn't too many cancellations = deactivation?


----------



## Kodyhead

UberUber81 said:


> I guess this exploit with two phones you speak of? Because if you accept, then find out destination, you still have to cancel. Doesn't too many cancellations = deactivation?


I would answer that with another question, if Don got deactivated for whatever reasons he got deactivated for, and he is now telling everyone how to do it, wouldn't this all = deactivation?


----------



## Bpr2

I came here for the Rakos pictures


----------



## Rakos

Bpr2 said:


> I came here for the Rakos pictures


OK...if you insist...8>)

Rakos


----------



## d0n

UberUber81 said:


> I guess this exploit with two phones you speak of? Because if you accept, then find out destination, you still have to cancel. Doesn't too many cancellations = deactivation?


There are plenty of ways to get the pax to cancel or you could take a hit or 2.



Kodyhead said:


> I would answer that with another question, if Don got deactivated for whatever reasons he got deactivated for, and he is now telling everyone how to do it, wouldn't this all = deactivation?


I got greedy and you do have a point.

Hey everyone for your safety I will not be releasing the method, thank Kodyhead .


----------



## Uberutioun

d0n said:


> There are plenty of ways to get the pax to cancel or you could take a hit or 2.
> 
> I got greedy and you do have a point.
> 
> Hey everyone for your safety I will not be releasing the method, thank Kodyhead .


LOL
Are you joking?


----------



## Merc7186

No Surprise Here.


----------



## Jtdub

I think I would be willing to risk deactivation for it. There is always Lyft.


----------



## Uberutioun

Jtdub said:


> I think I would be willing to risk deactivation for it. There is always Lyft.


And TCP license too.


----------



## SMOTY

can’t wait man. Don’t take too long...


----------



## Veju

Request yourself on a 5x surge with a prepaid card and just keep driving hombre.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts

He is posting way too many times and not really telling us how to do it. I believe you, but whats the point in waiting?

You know just by mentioning this someone at Uber is looking into it already....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

d0n said:


> There are plenty of ways to get the pax to cancel or you could take a hit or 2.
> 
> I got greedy and you do have a point.
> 
> Hey everyone for your safety I will not be releasing the method, thank Kodyhead .


Two things:
1) you suck
2) there never was a method, you gamed the thread up to this caulk block non reveal.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

d0n said:


> Hey everyone for your safety I will not be releasing the method, thank Kodyhead .


Thanks,  Kody , I didn't think it was ever going to end.


----------



## goneubering

d0n said:


> I got greedy and you do have a point.
> 
> Hey everyone for your safety I will not be releasing the method, thank Kodyhead .


lol

NOBODY could have seen that one coming!!


----------



## Rakos

Ok...that does it...

D0n...you get one good...

Tittitwister...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> He is posting way too many times and not really telling us how to do it. I believe you, but whats the point in waiting?
> 
> You know just by mentioning this someone at Uber is looking into it already....


Its my fault I apologize lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

This is a snipe hunt...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

d0n said:


> This thread will be edited when the "perfect" day of release comes, your requirements to do this:
> 
> Still debating Halloween or New years.


Well obviously it must not have been Halloween?? Is this hack info the equivalent to vaporware?


----------



## Merc7186

Noticed how we still haven't seen this Big reveal...


----------



## Rakos

Merc7186 said:


> Noticed how we still haven't seen this Big reveal...


Not going to happen....8>(

All talk and no go...

Rakos


----------



## LA Dispatcher

Another useless thread with no secrets revealed.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

LA Dispatcher said:


> Another useless thread with no secrets revealed.


OP was at least true to his avatar.
Thread turned out to be fake news.


----------



## Rakos

Between the tittitwister...

And the old folks halloween...

At least it wasn't a total loss...8>)

Rakos


----------



## d0n

Sorry boys but I'm not posting it yet, these people had the nerve to call this month "cyber security month" in my area, they want to take credit for fixing shit they have been handed on a platter, what they don't know is how hard it will be because a colander always keeps leaking.

Btw, if people are getting caught by lyft and Uber's "new method" detecting GPS spoofers, I would suggest you consult a lawyer about violation of privacy because the only way they are able to detect is by reading whats on your phone, report it to google or apple.

Oh and I already bypassed their detection because shit is just ez peazey lemon squeazy, biotch. (well it worked for lyft so by extent Uber is also included).


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

The following quotes are in chronological order:



d0n said:


> This thread will be edited when the "perfect" day of release comes, your requirements to do this:
> ...
> Still debating Halloween or New years.


...


d0n said:


> When would you girls prefer the sky falls, 2 days before Halloween or 2 days before New years?
> 
> I think New years is a better pick but I will leave it up to democracy.





d0n said:


> I did say I was going to release it when the time was right, I am leaving that to democracy because I had originally planned new years which will be flooding with 5x surges.


...


d0n said:


> But I guess you are right, Halloween it is, it will be the perfect day for Uber to shit their pants in fear of what was unleashed.


...
...and finally four days after Halloween


d0n said:


> Sorry boys but I'm not posting it yet...


lol, don, just stop.


----------



## d0n

ShinyAndChrome said:


> The following quotes are in chronological order:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...and finally four days after Halloween
> 
> lol, don, just stop.


Shills want to take credit, they can go screw themselves after this month because December is when I will post just so they won't take credit for their stupid cyber security crap.

They are all overpaid "sec experts" the biggest joke of the hacker scene, I will be damned if they get any credit for this.


----------



## d0n

Ok, let's play a game.

If I get 10 different people reply to this thread within 30 minutes from this post, I will immediately edit this post and post the method.

And... let's see how badly you want it.


----------



## sthriftybroke

d0n said:


> Ok, let's play a game.
> 
> If I get 10 different people reply to this thread within 30 minutes from this post, I will immediately edit this post and post the method.
> 
> And... let's see how badly you want it.


Replied.


----------



## d0n

sthriftybroke said:


> Replied.


1


----------



## Red

2


----------



## d0n

Red said:


> 2


2


----------



## Red

Bad timing though. Not too many are browsing now


----------



## d0n

Red said:


> Bad timing though. Not too many are browsing now


Rules of the game.


----------



## Georgegui

Hi ! I’m here as well


----------



## d0n

Lol, 15 mins to go.


----------



## Rex8976

Yo


----------



## d0n

Georgegui said:


> Hi ! I'm here as well


3


----------



## mayhem1313

check


----------



## d0n

Rex8976 said:


> Yo


4



mayhem1313 said:


> check


5

Times up sorry boys =(


----------



## Blatherskite

You actually are POTUS, aren't you?


----------



## Roadmasta

A little late 10


----------



## flyntflossy10

well now I'm intrigued


----------



## d0n

Never say God never gave you anything =)

Check first post for fun.


----------



## Rakos

Don't leave me out...

I'd say all here called your bluff...

Phat chance we'll see anything...

Butt... you DO have an audience...

So throw down or go home...8>)

Rakos


----------



## d0n

Rakos said:


> Don't leave me out...
> 
> I'd say all here called your bluff...
> 
> Phat chance we'll see anything...
> 
> Butt... you DO have an audience...
> 
> So throw down or go home...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 173252


Check the first post Rakos...


----------



## Rakos

Hey D0n...

Did you consider its DST switch...

We get to restart the timer...1 hour back...

Bet ya didnt think of that...

And I did...very interesting idea...

Did I tell u infosec is my career specialty...

Rakos


----------



## d0n

Rakos said:


> Hey D0n...
> 
> Did you consider its DST switch...
> 
> We get to restart the timer...1 hour back...
> 
> Bet ya didnt think of that...
> 
> And I did...very interesting idea...
> 
> Did I tell u infosec is my career specialty...
> 
> Rakos


Only when it goes up and even like that, you would have to dispute it to get Uber to change it, they keep their own timers.



Rakos said:


> Hey D0n...
> 
> Did you consider its DST switch...
> 
> We get to restart the timer...1 hour back...
> 
> Bet ya didnt think of that...
> 
> And I did...very interesting idea...
> 
> Did I tell u infosec is my career specialty...
> 
> Rakos


I heard this got fixed, try it for me and confirm it works.

So does it work or what?!?!?

Muahaha.


----------



## d0n

Rofl, did this work for everyone?

Post your questions boys!


----------



## htboston

You have to do this every time you go 'online' in order for this to work? So, if you go offline then online again, you have to repeat steps?


----------



## tohunt4me

Kodyhead said:


> So how many bullets have you purchased already? Please at least write a manifesto
> 
> Can't wait this is like waiting for the new Walking dead season lol


Speaking of Manifestos

The Unabomber was right you know.

About Technology.


----------



## Hans GrUber

tohunt4me said:


> Speaking of Manifestos
> 
> The Unabomber was right you know.
> 
> About Technology.


Was he? I'm unfamiliar with what he said about it.


----------



## XNDABOX

Hmm.....


----------



## Merc7186

Guys...if we all just ignore him, he will go away. He does not have any 'game changing plan to bring Uber to their knees'....what he does have is a need for acceptance in a society that has.obviousky rejected for his B.S. antics.

..maybe he just needs a hug.


----------



## XNDABOX

Nice. Thanks


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

I took a screen shot in case it gets deleted. I will try it tonight and let you guys know. I've gotten passed security locks from google by turning my wifi off and on so this makes sense why it should work. If it does I hope uber is not able to change it too quickly. Only one problem for me though. My cancellation rate is pretty high lol I need to be careful.


----------



## empresstabitha

All this seems illegal and as I'm an black woman in America I'd rather not havr a visit from the Po-Po. I'll probably end up dead.


----------



## dirtylee

d0n said:


> A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started.
> 
> *D̶͙̩̹͖̦͟é̙͚̝̤̹̙̦͉̗͈͇͔̹̫̟̩̩͖͘ͅȘ̴̱̟̬̟͇͈́̀ͅt̷̜̳̖͔̯̣̘͔̦͈̳̤͕̝͙̙̕I͔̘̮̩̫̞̘͔̠̝̘̹̺̠͜͞n̨̘̲͉̥̘͍̱͉͔̞͘͢Ą̢́͏̬̙̞͕̯̥t͡҉̼̮͇͕̗͚͎͇͘I͇̖̣̤͇͖̕͢͠͞ớ̧̛͔̤̻͖̦̤̤̜̞̘̠̺͙ͅN̸̹̼̦̲̮̩͕̻̜̲̟̳̫̰̜̕ ́͘͏̴̡̻̮̙̝̲͚e̡̡̛̻̦̖̹͡͝X̶̨̨̭̤̣̮̹̟̺͍͉̻͓̕p҉̴͘͏̺̠̹̦͍̩̹͙̞͈͎ͅL̢̞̭̮̞͜o҉͙̱̼̥̫̮̮̀͢͠I̴̘͕̝̣̜͘͡͞Ţ͏̰̱͇̘̞̺̙͎̖͔̘̜̠̱͘*
> 
> Before anything, you need to have your "data" widget within reach as in.... you have to be able to disconnect from your data at will, if your phone doesn't have a shortcut to data, create one or you can't do this, you could flip a coin with airplane mode as a replacement but I find airplane mode to be too laggy.
> 
> This is the step by step tard proof instructions guide:
> 
> 1. Accept trip.
> 2. Wait for shit to load a bit (5-10 secs) (crucial because it lags the next steps).
> 3. Slide blue "arrived" slider.
> 4. Make sure the little "start trip" bar is dragged out from the bottom and at the lower bottom in green.
> 5. Drag the top of your screen and airplane mode or turn off data (this has to be done fast).
> 6. Quickly drag it back up and switch to uber app and start trip right after disabling coms (Airplane mode/data off).
> 7. Check destination by zooming in or playing around with the map (it might bug out at certain "zooms").
> 8. Go to your "apps" or "app manager" and force close uber app (after you see where they are going obviously).
> 9. Go to storage.
> 10. Push "clear data".
> 11. Turn your data back on or remove airplane mode.
> 12. Open Uber app.
> 13. Log into your account.
> 
> I'm gonna make it 13 steps because of how highly you think of that number, Mashugana!
> 
> How does this happen you ask? Well, morons seem to think encryptions are fool proof and only they can see the stupidity in their design, a mere exploit which took me 10 minutes to find out, this was after I took close to a month developing an actual hack exploiting ( more or less) the same stupidity.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy raping Uber.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> PS: if the method doesn't work the first time follow step 3 to 7 so:
> 
> -Force close Uber app.
> 
> -Open uber app.
> 
> -Repeat method until it turns red.
> 
> It might take a few times, it's all about timing.


Thats not a secret at all. It's just airplane mode shenanigans.



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I took a screen shot in case it gets deleted. I will try it tonight and let you guys know. I've gotten passed security locks from google by turning my wifi off and on so this makes sense why it should work. If it does I hope uber is not able to change it too quickly. Only one problem for me though. My cancellation rate is pretty high lol I need to be careful.


I like how d0n doesn't tell us that excessive pax cancels, driver cancels , multiple sign ins & other metrics that uber used to deactivate many drivers in Miami. This secret isn't even new. It's open air in that forum.

Yeah, it works.


----------



## flyntflossy10

empresstabitha said:


> All this seems illegal and as I'm an black woman in America I'd rather not havr a visit from the Po-Po. I'll probably end up dead.


omg go away


----------



## d0n

Enjoying picking the creme off the top yet?



dirtylee said:


> Thats not a secret at all. It's just airplane mode shenanigans.


You call it that, I will call it packet delivery exploit due to poor cryptographic design.


----------



## Telsa34

d0n said:


> A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started.
> 
> *D̶͙̩̹͖̦͟é̙͚̝̤̹̙̦͉̗͈͇͔̹̫̟̩̩͖͘ͅȘ̴̱̟̬̟͇͈́̀ͅt̷̜̳̖͔̯̣̘͔̦͈̳̤͕̝͙̙̕I͔̘̮̩̫̞̘͔̠̝̘̹̺̠͜͞n̨̘̲͉̥̘͍̱͉͔̞͘͢Ą̢́͏̬̙̞͕̯̥t͡҉̼̮͇͕̗͚͎͇͘I͇̖̣̤͇͖̕͢͠͞ớ̧̛͔̤̻͖̦̤̤̜̞̘̠̺͙ͅN̸̹̼̦̲̮̩͕̻̜̲̟̳̫̰̜̕ ́͘͏̴̡̻̮̙̝̲͚e̡̡̛̻̦̖̹͡͝X̶̨̨̭̤̣̮̹̟̺͍͉̻͓̕p҉̴͘͏̺̠̹̦͍̩̹͙̞͈͎ͅL̢̞̭̮̞͜o҉͙̱̼̥̫̮̮̀͢͠I̴̘͕̝̣̜͘͡͞Ţ͏̰̱͇̘̞̺̙͎̖͔̘̜̠̱͘*
> 
> Before anything, you need to have your "data" widget within reach as in.... you have to be able to disconnect from your data at will, if your phone doesn't have a shortcut to data, create one or you can't do this, you could flip a coin with airplane mode as a replacement but I find airplane mode to be too laggy.
> 
> This is the step by step tard proof instructions guide:
> 
> 1. Accept trip.
> 2. Wait for shit to load a bit (5-10 secs) (crucial because it lags the next steps).
> 3. Slide blue "arrived" slider.
> 4. Make sure the little "start trip" bar is dragged out from the bottom and at the lower bottom in green.
> 5. Drag the top of your screen and airplane mode or turn off data (this has to be done fast).
> 6. Quickly drag it back up and switch to uber app and start trip right after disabling coms (Airplane mode/data off).
> 7. Check destination by zooming in or playing around with the map (it might bug out at certain "zooms").
> 8. Go to your "apps" or "app manager" and force close uber app (after you see where they are going obviously).
> 9. Go to storage.
> 10. Push "clear data".
> 11. Turn your data back on or remove airplane mode.
> 12. Open Uber app.
> 13. Log into your account.
> 
> I'm gonna make it 13 steps because of how highly you think of that number, Mashugana!
> 
> How does this happen you ask? Well, morons seem to think encryptions are fool proof and only they can see the stupidity in their design, a mere exploit which took me 10 minutes to find out, this was after I took close to a month developing an actual hack exploiting ( more or less) the same stupidity.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy raping Uber.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> PS: if the method doesn't work the first time follow step 3 to 7 so:
> 
> -Force close Uber app.
> 
> -Open uber app.
> 
> -Repeat method until it turns red.
> 
> It might take a few times, it's all about timing.


LOL now try doing that in bumper-to-bumper traffic at 75 miles an hour on the interstate don't forget Uber has $1,000 deductible and lyft has $2,500 deductible


----------



## d0n

Telsa34 said:


> LOL now try doing that in bumper-to-bumper traffic at 75 miles an hour on the interstate don't forget Uber has $1,000 deductible and lyft has $2,500 deductible


Grabbing a ping on the HW usually comes near an exit, exit, park and check, this is can be done within 3 minutes, I do it in 1 minute.

Yeah, this isn't for old people, if that is what you are implying.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

d0n said:


> Grabbing a ping on the HW usually comes near an exit, exit, park and check, this is can be done within 3 minutes, I do it in 1 minute.
> 
> Yeah, this isn't for old people, if that is what you are implying.


You helped us out and they are still hating on you. I have no faith in people any more.


----------



## Telsa34

d0n said:


> Grabbing a ping on the HW usually comes near an exit, exit, park and check, this is can be done within 3 minutes, I do it in 1 minute.
> 
> Yeah, this isn't for old people, if that is what you are implying.


Lol I will get right on that


----------



## UberUber81

Hey don,

I appreciate you sharing. I legit hate this company, they ruined something that could have been great for everyone.
I might use this on occasion but I don't want to get nailed with metric monitoring. I wish there was a foolproof method with little to no chance of deactivation.


----------



## d0n

UberUber81 said:


> Hey don,
> 
> I appreciate you sharing. I legit hate this company, they ruined something that could have been great for everyone.
> I might use this on occasion but I don't want to get nailed with metric monitoring. I wish there was a foolproof method with little to no chance of deactivation.


If you measure your cancellations, this shouldn't affect you at all, unless you are a glutton like me who wouldn't do any trip unless it was 30 dollars plus and the funny thing is I knew they were rigging the shit trips en masse to catch me but I still just simply couldn't give a shit and kept doing it.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts

Does this work for Lyft?

Can you please recap Mr. Don?!


----------



## d0n

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Does this work for Lyft?
> 
> Can you please recap Mr. Don?!


Lyft works in a different way, I still haven't found a hole in it because I was doing uber the most, it's kind of funny, Lyft being the "shittier" app and all... their design requires other forms of exploit, since I am still active on Lyft and haven't found a method yet... I will be holding that nuke for another day.

I still have access to 3 Uber accounts (of people who have quit and just given me their accounts) to keep testing to my heart's content, so even if they fix this, I will find some spare time to find more holes occasionally.

Both companies can be hacked with my software which requires no acceptance on the ping, that's their only similarity, I only have my software available to friends who I know will not sell/give it away to Uber/Lyft, they pay me monthly so being deactivated just started me on different career path.


----------



## Robkaaa

d0n said:


> Lyft works in a different way, I still haven't found a hole in it because I was doing uber the most, it's kind of funny, Lyft being the "shittier" app and all... their design requires other forms of exploit, since I am still active on Lyft and haven't found a method yet... I will be holding that nuke for another day.
> 
> I still have access to 3 Uber accounts (of people who have quit and just given me their accounts) to keep testing to my heart's content, so even if they fix this, I will find some spare time to find more holes occasionally.
> 
> Both companies can be hacked with my software which requires no acceptance on the ping, that's their only similarity, I only have my software available to friends who I know will not sell/give it away to Uber/Lyft, they pay me monthly so being deactivated just started me on different career path.


How they gonna pay you when uber will diactivate them?


----------



## d0n

Robkaaa said:


> How they gonna pay you when uber will diactivate them?


They won't because my hack is undetectable.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

d0n said:


> I still have access to 3 Uber accounts (of people who have quit and just given me their accounts) to keep testing to my heart's content, so even if they fix this, I will find some spare time to find more holes occasionally.


Enjoy.


----------



## Robkaaa

d0n said:


> They won't because my hack is undetectable.


If someone makes tremendously larger amount than any other uber driver, it will draw an attention.


----------



## Julescase

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm curious to see if this is for real or not... Normally i'd have fun jumping on this kinda troll job.
> 
> speaking of bananas i just made some banana nut bread, but unfortunately it was THC free..
> 
> dang laws anyway..


 My sister just sent me some really really potent THC butter, I can't wait to try it. She warned me that just a few drops will do the trick so I should be careful at first (it's liquid in form).

Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## d0n

Robkaaa said:


> If someone makes tremendously larger amount than any other uber driver, it will draw an attention.


And they will say what exactly? Because as far as I know (lol, I know it's not) luck is a factor in Ubering, right?

Will they say: "Sorry but you are cheating the system, no one is that lucky, we were giving you bad rides and you only picked the good ones", what happens at that point? The guy I have using it becomes the new owner of Uber due to a massive lawsuit for contract rigging, all IC's become employees and the sky falls.

A good chess player thinks ahead his moves, young pup.


----------



## dirtylee

Have you tried this lately? Looks like a fix is in.


----------



## Robkaaa

d0n said:


> And they will say what exactly? Because as far as I know (lol, I know it's not) luck is a factor in Ubering, right?
> 
> Will they say: "Sorry but you are cheating the system, no one is that lucky, we were giving you bad rides and you only picked the good ones", what happens at that point? The guy I have using it becomes the new owner of Uber due to a massive lawsuit for contract rigging, all IC's become employees and the sky falls.
> 
> A good chess player thinks ahead his moves, young pup.


Well it's not a chess game. Tell me something please. Is it your software moving drivers up in the queue, or it's something different?


----------



## d0n

Robkaaa said:


> Well it's not a chess game. Tell me something please. Is it your software moving drivers up in the queue, or it's something different?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

That's old but I was never able to find the correct method to make it work.



dirtylee said:


> Have you tried this lately? Looks like a fix is in.


Maybe for some phones!


----------



## SickOfThisSh

HERE!


----------



## Robkaaa

d0n said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> That's old but I was never able to find the correct method to make it work.
> 
> Maybe for some phones!


I know that is an old thing. I've hoped you know how to perform that shit


----------



## d0n

Robkaaa said:


> I know that is an old thing. I've hoped you know how to perform that shit


I think you need to find a server boundary line for it, this is funny because even videogames have that form of bug.

Then again, I am merely guessing.


----------



## d0n

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+open+destinations+in+uber

Sixth result on search engine!


----------



## circle1

tohunt4me said:


> Speaking of Manifestos
> 
> The Unabomber was right you know.
> 
> About Technology.


"Watched over by machines of loving grace."


----------



## d0n

Come on we can hit 10k.


----------



## d0n

Lol, they still haven't fixed the next method and uber is still a *****.


----------



## kdyrpr

So you accept all these trips and you know the destination.....then cancel when you don't like the result? You'll be out on your ass in a week with a high cancellation rate.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Does anyone know What the purpose of all This is?

Another question. Isn't this illegal? What is the purpose of all This?


----------



## Rakos

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Does anyone know What the purpose of all This is?


Shhhhhhhh.....

This is D0ns way of passing along...

Ways to try and beat Uber...

At their own game....

There are people doing these hacks...

And when I catch one...

It will not be pretty...8>O

It is costing me money...

Had one last night prescreen...

An airport pickup and cancel...

The jokes on him...

I made bank with the tip...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Rakos said:


> Shhhhhhhh.....
> 
> This is D0ns way of passing along...
> 
> Ways to try and beat Uber...
> 
> 
> Rakos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhh.....
> 
> This is D0ns way of passing along...
> 
> Ways to try and beat Uber...
> 
> At their own game....
> 
> There are people doing these hacks...
> 
> And when I catch one...
> 
> It will not be pretty...8>O
> 
> It is costing me money...
> 
> Had one last night prescreen...
> 
> An airport pickup and cancel...
> 
> The jokes on him...
> 
> I made bank with the tip...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 190204
> 
> 
> 
> At their own game....
> 
> There are people doing these hacks...
> 
> And when I catch one...
> 
> It will not be pretty...8>O
> 
> It is costing me money...
> 
> Had one last night prescreen...
> 
> An airport pickup and cancel...
> 
> The jokes on him...
> 
> I made bank with the tip...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 190204
Click to expand...

You got to be kidding. Does this idiot make money doing this or is this all about revenge for something? Since uber watches this forum 9 hours a day, isn't he giving away his diabolical plan to over throw uber?


----------



## circle1

UBERPROcolorado said:


> You got to be kidding. Does this idiot make money doing this or is this all about revenge for something? Since uber watches this forum 9 hours a day, isn't he giving away his diabolical plan to over throw uber?


_*9*_ hours???


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

circle1 said:


> _*9*_ hours???


8 + 1

8 = a full day of work
1= extra effort

An old saying for diligence on the job.


----------



## circle1

UBERPROcolorado said:


> 8 + 1
> 
> 8 = a full day of work
> 1= extra effort
> 
> An old saying for diligence on the job.


Uh-huh, well, according to recent revelations about Oops!ber, they spy 24/7!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

circle1 said:


> Uh-huh, well, according to recent revelations about Oops!ber, they spy 24/7!


It would not surprise me.


----------



## freeFromUber

d0n said:


> A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started.
> 
> *D̶͙̩̹͖̦͟é̙͚̝̤̹̙̦͉̗͈͇͔̹̫̟̩̩͖͘ͅȘ̴̱̟̬̟͇͈́̀ͅt̷̜̳̖͔̯̣̘͔̦͈̳̤͕̝͙̙̕I͔̘̮̩̫̞̘͔̠̝̘̹̺̠͜͞n̨̘̲͉̥̘͍̱͉͔̞͘͢Ą̢́͏̬̙̞͕̯̥t͡҉̼̮͇͕̗͚͎͇͘I͇̖̣̤͇͖̕͢͠͞ớ̧̛͔̤̻͖̦̤̤̜̞̘̠̺͙ͅN̸̹̼̦̲̮̩͕̻̜̲̟̳̫̰̜̕ ́͘͏̴̡̻̮̙̝̲͚e̡̡̛̻̦̖̹͡͝X̶̨̨̭̤̣̮̹̟̺͍͉̻͓̕p҉̴͘͏̺̠̹̦͍̩̹͙̞͈͎ͅL̢̞̭̮̞͜o҉͙̱̼̥̫̮̮̀͢͠I̴̘͕̝̣̜͘͡͞Ţ͏̰̱͇̘̞̺̙͎̖͔̘̜̠̱͘*
> 
> Before anything, you need to have your "data" widget within reach as in.... you have to be able to disconnect from your data at will, if your phone doesn't have a shortcut to data, create one or you can't do this, you could flip a coin with airplane mode as a replacement but I find airplane mode to be too laggy.
> 
> This is the step by step tard proof instructions guide:
> 
> 1. Accept trip.
> 2. Wait for shit to load a bit (5-10 secs) (crucial because it lags the next steps).
> 3. Slide blue "arrived" slider.
> 4. Make sure the little "start trip" bar is dragged out from the bottom and at the lower bottom in green.
> 5. Drag the top of your screen and airplane mode or turn off data (this has to be done fast).
> 6. Quickly drag it back up and switch to uber app and start trip right after disabling coms (Airplane mode/data off).
> 7. Check destination by zooming in or playing around with the map (it might bug out at certain "zooms").
> 8. Go to your "apps" or "app manager" and force close uber app (after you see where they are going obviously).
> 9. Go to storage.
> 10. Push "clear data".
> 11. Turn your data back on or remove airplane mode.
> 12. Open Uber app.
> 13. Log into your account.
> 
> I'm gonna make it 13 steps because of how highly you think of that number, Mashugana!
> 
> How does this happen you ask? Well, morons seem to think encryptions are fool proof and only they can see the stupidity in their design, a mere exploit which took me 10 minutes to find out, this was after I took close to a month developing an actual hack exploiting ( more or less) the same stupidity.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy raping Uber.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> PS: if the method doesn't work the first time follow step 3 to 7 so:
> 
> -Force close Uber app.
> 
> -Turn data back on.
> 
> -Open uber app.
> 
> -Repeat method until it turns red.
> 
> It might take a few times, it's all about timing.
> 
> Post brought to you in part by the "180 day of &%[email protected]!* uber".


Sounds simple enough



d0n said:


> Come on we can hit 10k.


You should have worked for crooked Hillary and her crew...she needed you, big time.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Damn! Same steps in iOS or nah?


----------



## The Entomologist

Uh oh, deja vu!


----------



## The Entomologist

It's time we went back in time, this time Both companies get ****ed.


----------



## Lissetti

I see Home Depot had a sale on shovels again.....

2017.


----------



## The Entomologist

Lissetti said:


> I see Home Depot had a sale on shovels again.....
> 
> 2017.
> 
> View attachment 388596
> 
> 
> View attachment 388597


Now now, don't be jelly cause I picked Jo.


----------



## Kgauthier

d0n said:


> A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started.
> 
> *D̶͙̩̹͖̦͟é̙͚̝̤̹̙̦͉̗͈͇͔̹̫̟̩̩͖͘ͅȘ̴̱̟̬̟͇͈́̀ͅt̷̜̳̖͔̯̣̘͔̦͈̳̤͕̝͙̙̕I͔̘̮̩̫̞̘͔̠̝̘̹̺̠͜͞n̨̘̲͉̥̘͍̱͉͔̞͘͢Ą̢́͏̬̙̞͕̯̥t͡҉̼̮͇͕̗͚͎͇͘I͇̖̣̤͇͖̕͢͠͞ớ̧̛͔̤̻͖̦̤̤̜̞̘̠̺͙ͅN̸̹̼̦̲̮̩͕̻̜̲̟̳̫̰̜̕ ́͘͏̴̡̻̮̙̝̲͚e̡̡̛̻̦̖̹͡͝X̶̨̨̭̤̣̮̹̟̺͍͉̻͓̕p҉̴͘͏̺̠̹̦͍̩̹͙̞͈͎ͅL̢̞̭̮̞͜o҉͙̱̼̥̫̮̮̀͢͠I̴̘͕̝̣̜͘͡͞Ţ͏̰̱͇̘̞̺̙͎̖͔̘̜̠̱͘*
> 
> Before anything, you need to have your "data" widget within reach as in.... you have to be able to disconnect from your data at will, if your phone doesn't have a shortcut to data, create one or you can't do this, you could flip a coin with airplane mode as a replacement but I find airplane mode to be too laggy.
> 
> This is the step by step tard proof instructions guide:
> 
> 1. Accept trip.
> 2. Wait for shit to load a bit (5-10 secs) (crucial because it lags the next steps).
> 3. Slide blue "arrived" slider.
> 4. Make sure the little "start trip" bar is dragged out from the bottom and at the lower bottom in green.
> 5. Drag the top of your screen and airplane mode or turn off data (this has to be done fast).
> 6. Quickly drag it back up and switch to uber app and start trip right after disabling coms (Airplane mode/data off).
> 7. Check destination by zooming in or playing around with the map (it might bug out at certain "zooms").
> 8. Go to your "apps" or "app manager" and force close uber app (after you see where they are going obviously).
> 9. Go to storage.
> 10. Push "clear data".
> 11. Turn your data back on or remove airplane mode.
> 12. Open Uber app.
> 13. Log into your account.
> 
> I'm gonna make it 13 steps because of how highly you think of that number, Mashugana!
> 
> How does this happen you ask? Well, morons seem to think encryptions are fool proof and only they can see the stupidity in their design, a mere exploit which took me 10 minutes to find out, this was after I took close to a month developing an actual hack exploiting ( more or less) the same stupidity.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy raping Uber.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> PS: if the method doesn't work the first time follow step 3 to 7 so:
> 
> -Force close Uber app.
> 
> -Turn data back on.
> 
> -Open uber app.
> 
> -Repeat method until it turns red.
> 
> It might take a few times, it's all about timing.
> 
> Post brought to you in part by the "180 day of @@@@ uber".


Your avatar fits perfectly.


----------



## Poopy54

You all know this is from 2 years ago.............We now see destinations, please check OP dates before responding


----------



## The Entomologist

Poopy54 said:


> You all know this is from 2 years ago.............We now see destinations, please check OP dates before responding


OH but can you double your minute time?

Hahah, check Lyft sub forum for awesome details.


----------



## Trafficat

Poopy54 said:


> You all know this is from 2 years ago.............We now see destinations, please check OP dates before responding


Only in California, the rest of us do not see destinations.


----------



## Poopy54

The Entomologist said:


> OH but can you double your minute time?
> 
> Hahah, check Lyft sub forum for awesome details.


I don't cheat, I long haul:biggrin:


----------



## The Entomologist

UBERPROcolorado said:


> You got to be kidding. Does this idiot make money doing this or is this all about revenge for something? Since uber watches this forum 9 hours a day, isn't he giving away his diabolical plan to over throw uber?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Trafficat said:


> Only in California, the rest of us do not see destinations.


Well when you're in CA you naturally assume how it's there is like that everywhere &#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#128513;


----------



## The Entomologist

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well when you're in CA you naturally assume how it's there is like that everywhere &#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#128513;


Weren't you a mod? can you edit something for me?


----------



## sellkatsell44

The Entomologist said:


> Weren't you a mod? can you edit something for me?


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

I was but even when I was I couldn't/

I was on the low end of that chain and even then it wasn't as.... hmm... how do I say this....

members here have way more freedom?


----------



## The Entomologist

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> I was but even when I was I couldn't/
> 
> I was on the low end of that chain and even then it wasn't as.... hmm... how do I say this....
> 
> members here have way more freedom?


Bah.

If you know anyone who can... would you direct them here to edit my stuff?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/up-e...to-the-end-of-days.367280/page-2#post-5683271


----------



## Fat Man

d0n said:


> A promise is a promise, I assume you have an android so let's get this started.
> 
> *D̶͙̩̹͖̦͟é̙͚̝̤̹̙̦͉̗͈͇͔̹̫̟̩̩͖͘ͅȘ̴̱̟̬̟͇͈́̀ͅt̷̜̳̖͔̯̣̘͔̦͈̳̤͕̝͙̙̕I͔̘̮̩̫̞̘͔̠̝̘̹̺̠͜͞n̨̘̲͉̥̘͍̱͉͔̞͘͢Ą̢́͏̬̙̞͕̯̥t͡҉̼̮͇͕̗͚͎͇͘I͇̖̣̤͇͖̕͢͠͞ớ̧̛͔̤̻͖̦̤̤̜̞̘̠̺͙ͅN̸̹̼̦̲̮̩͕̻̜̲̟̳̫̰̜̕ ́͘͏̴̡̻̮̙̝̲͚e̡̡̛̻̦̖̹͡͝X̶̨̨̭̤̣̮̹̟̺͍͉̻͓̕p҉̴͘͏̺̠̹̦͍̩̹͙̞͈͎ͅL̢̞̭̮̞͜o҉͙̱̼̥̫̮̮̀͢͠I̴̘͕̝̣̜͘͡͞Ţ͏̰̱͇̘̞̺̙͎̖͔̘̜̠̱͘*
> 
> Before anything, you need to have your "data" widget within reach as in.... you have to be able to disconnect from your data at will, if your phone doesn't have a shortcut to data, create one or you can't do this, you could flip a coin with airplane mode as a replacement but I find airplane mode to be too laggy.
> 
> This is the step by step tard proof instructions guide:
> 
> 1. Accept trip.
> 2. Wait for shit to load a bit (5-10 secs) (crucial because it lags the next steps).
> 3. Slide blue "arrived" slider.
> 4. Make sure the little "start trip" bar is dragged out from the bottom and at the lower bottom in green.
> 5. Drag the top of your screen and airplane mode or turn off data (this has to be done fast).
> 6. Quickly drag it back up and switch to uber app and start trip right after disabling coms (Airplane mode/data off).
> 7. Check destination by zooming in or playing around with the map (it might bug out at certain "zooms").
> 8. Go to your "apps" or "app manager" and force close uber app (after you see where they are going obviously).
> 9. Go to storage.
> 10. Push "clear data".
> 11. Turn your data back on or remove airplane mode.
> 12. Open Uber app.
> 13. Log into your account.
> 
> I'm gonna make it 13 steps because of how highly you think of that number, Mashugana!
> 
> How does this happen you ask? Well, morons seem to think encryptions are fool proof and only they can see the stupidity in their design, a mere exploit which took me 10 minutes to find out, this was after I took close to a month developing an actual hack exploiting ( more or less) the same stupidity.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy raping Uber.
> 
> Toodles!
> 
> PS: if the method doesn't work the first time follow step 3 to 7 so:
> 
> -Force close Uber app.
> 
> -Turn data back on.
> 
> -Open uber app.
> 
> -Repeat method until it turns red.
> 
> It might take a few times, it's all about timing.
> 
> Post brought to you in part by the "180 day of @@@@ uber".


This is such bullshit! Bro... get a life


----------

